#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Διοργάνωση πιστοποιημένων σεμιναρίων ΚΝΧ basic course και advanced course

## KNX Training

Το Πιστοποιημένο ΚΝΧ Εκπαιδευτικό Κέντρο _Quantum_ διοργανώνει *Σεμινάριο ΚΝΧ Basic Course* διάρκειας 4 ημερών, για τη Διεθνή Πιστοποίηση ως ΚΝX Partner στις _23-24-25-26/05 στην Αθήνα_ και στις _27-28-29-30/06 στην Θεσσαλονίκη._

Διοργανώνεται και το τέταρτο *Σεμινάριο ΚΝΧ Advanced Course* στην Ελλάδα για την πιστοποίηση του ΚΝΧ Advanced Partner στις _6-7-8-9/06 στην Αθήνα_ 
*Η τεχνολογία ΚΝΧ είναι ανεξάρτητη κατασκευαστή* καθώς υποστηρίζεται από *περισσότερα από 300 κατασκευαστικά μέλη ΚΝΧ προϊόντων*. Κατά συνέπεια ένας πιστοποιημένος KNX Partner έχει κυριολεκτικά στα χέρια του, μία τεράστια γκάμα ΚΝΧ προϊόντων για να συνθέσει μία πλήρη τεχνική λύση στα πεδία του οικιακού και κτιριακού ελέγχου των ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, κτιριακού αυτοματισμού, ενεργειακής διαχείρισης, σχεδιασμού και υλοποίησης πράσινων κτιρίων κάθε μεγέθους.Στο σεμινάριο,* ο συμμετέχοντας προγραμματίζει υλικά από πολλές εταιρείες όπως ΑΒΒ (i-bus)-Busch Jaeger, Schneider Electric-merten, embedded systems, theben, VIMAR, SIEMENS (Instabus), Zennio, Satel, ayControl, HDL, BAB TECHNOLOGIE,* και *ELECTRON.* Ο εκπαιδευόμενος έχει την ευκαιρία να βιώσει έτσι τη διαλειτουργικότητα που προσφέρει η τεχνολογία ΚΝΧ. Την τέταρτη μέρα, διοργανώνονται εξετάσεις και οι επιτυχόντες πιστοποιούνται ως ΚΝΧ Partners και καταγράφονται στην διεθνή λίστα των KNX Partners της ΚΝΧ Association.*Μία επιχείρηση με πιστοποιημένους KNX Partners έχει τη δυνατότητα να αυξήσει την ανταγωνιστικότητα και την εξωστρέφειά της* αφού μπορεί συμμετέχει σε έργα σ' όλο τον κόσμο καθότι η τεχνολογία ΚΝΧ είναι άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμη από την παγκόσμια αγορά. Υπάρχουν ήδη περισσότεροι από 36.000 πιστοποιημένοι KNX Partners σε 121 χώρες διαθέσιμοι στην παγκόσμια κτιριακή αγορά.*Η αυξανόμενη συνθετότητα και η απεριόριστη γκάμα ΚΝΧ υλικών από διαφορετικές τεχνολογικές αφετηρίες, πρόβαλε την ανάγκη ύπαρξης ενός αναβαθμισμένου ΚΝΧ Partner, αυτή του πιστοποιημένου ΚΝΧ Advanced Partner*. Κατά τη διάρκεια αυτού του σεμιναρίου, ο συμμετέχοντας αγγίζει νέους τομείς όπως Θέρμανση, Έλεγχος Φωτισμού ΚΝΧ, Τεχνολογία Ασφαλείας, Ενοποίηση Εφαρμογών και άλλα πολλά.Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και δηλώσεις συμμετοχής, στο www.knxtraining.gr ή στο 210-9768633

----------

